# UDM vs Porsche 996 GT3 Clubsport..........



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Hello all............:wave:

Been away travelling to the Czech Republic last week or so and haven't had chance to right this up as still suffering from missing my first ever flight and deciding to drive to the Czech Republic instead.........:car:

Anyway, a couple of weekend's ago I had agreed to work on a friend of the families Porsche 996 GT3 Clubsport that Neil had purchased soley for use on the track..............

Now the car itself was in pretty good condition as expected with just over 1o,000 miles on the clock and it had been well prepped by Ninemeister where it had been purchased from I believe, with all the underside and wheel arches having been waxol protected.........:thumb:

So Jules and I arrived at a beautiful country house on a beautiful Sunday morning at around 8.30am to be greeted with the car in the following condition:














































Fairly dusty wheels, evident from track day use:









































































*The Detail Process*

First job on the list was to attack the wheels so I resorted to a small group of products to clean the wheels ended up using Megs Wheel Brightner, AS Tardis, Wheel Schmitt, Megs Large Brush and a Detailer Wheel Brush:



















First up I rinsed the wheels:










Then I applied the Megs Wheel Brightner:



















Then aggitated with the Megs Large Brush:










Then aggitated with a Detailer Brush:










Then rinsed:



















I then attended to the front of the wheel with some Megs Wheel Brightner:










Which was aggitated with a Detailer Brush and then rinsed:










While the wheel was off I cleaned the arch with some Megs APC and the Megs Large Brush and Detailer Brush - Before:










After:










I then moved onto a rear wheel:










Rinsing first:










Megs Wheel Brightner applied:










Aggitated with a Megs Large Brush and rinsed:










AS Tradis applied where required:










Flipping the wheel over and aggitating some Megs Wheel Brightner with a Detailer Brush:



















And rinsing:










Jules had Jetsealed the other wheel but I didn't get any pics so here she is working on the other wheel, drying with a waffle weave drying towel:










Applying Jetseal 109 via and Applicator Pad:



















This was then buffed off.......

I then attended to the Passenger Rear Arch - Before:










Megs APC applied and aggitated with a Detailer Brush:



















Megs APC aggitated with a Megs Large Brush on the wheel arch liners:










Rinsed:










And forgot to take a final picture.............:wall:

The other arches looked as follows - Driver's Front Arch - Before:










After:










Driver's Rear Arch - Before:










After:










The car was then looking as follows:










The car was washed using Power Craft Pressure Washer, Snow Foam with HD Elite Lance, 2BM consisting of CG Citrus Wash, Megs Buckets and Gritguards and Lambswool Wash Mitts:










Rinsing first:




























Then the car was snow foamed:



















While the foam was dwelling Jules attacked the door shuts, petrol cap and the front bumper fly graveyard with a Detailer Brush and some Megs APC:





































I then re-foamed the car and Jules washed the car using the 2BM - Wash first:










Washed a few panels:










Rinsed:










Then the process was repeated on the rest of the car.........

The car was then rinsed:










We then decided to clay the car using Elite Fine Yellow Clay using some Megs Last Touch as Lubricant:



















The car was then rinsed again:










Megs Last Touch applied:










And then dried with a Waffle Weave Drying Towel:










After Jules had dried the car in the hot sunshine, the car was rolled inside one of the double garages ready for taping, so while I was taping up the car Jules decided she wanted to work her magic on the exhausts with some Autosol, Wire Wool and a Microfibre cloth - Before:



















During:










After:



















By this time I had managed to tape up the car:



















Jules then attended to the engine bay with some Megs APC and a Detailer Brush:










I then inspected the paintwork and as expected there were few defects in the paintwork and only some RDS marks:










Silver is always a difficult colour to pick up defects in direct sunlight I found so there aren't many correction pictures at all I am afraid but after some playing with the usual pads and polishes the Megs Burgundy Pad with some Megs 205 and Megs 105 in places seemed to remove the RDS marks - During:










After:










While I moved around the rest of the panelwork, Jules had Henry out and worked on the boot:










This was then dressed with Aerospace 303 via an Applicator Pad:










Now this will be a nice read for some of you I am sure but the roll cage in the 996 GT3 Clubsport proved to be a bit of a pain for Jules but she soldiered on working with Henry:




























Then she attended to the matts:










With all the interior and paintwork complete the car was moved back outside looking as follows:










Slight polish build up due to deeper RDS marks on the bonnet:










The car was then rinsed:




























Megs Last Touch applied:










And then dried with a Waffle Weave Drying Towel..........:thumb:

Jules then went around the inside of the car using a Microfibre Mitt and the Megs Slide Lock Brush:










Jules then applied some Aerospace 303 via and Applicator Pad:










Then it got interesting again with Jules as she cleaned all the windows with Megs Glass Cleaner:










Before I applied the wax I then went over the paintwork with some Zaino AIO using a Zaino Applicator Pad:










Before the Z2 I went around the car with a Z6 Wipedown:










Then I applied two coats of Zaino Z2 using a Zaino Applicator Pad:










Then I went for another Z6 Wipedown:










Finally I went around the car with some Zaino Z8 and a Microfibre cloth:










I then applied some Megs Tyre Shine via an Applicator Pad:










I then applied some CG New Car Smell:










*The Results*






























































































































































































Another interesting detail this one for a few reasons, the immense heat we experienced on the day was tough, the roll cage and seats where a little more difficult to work with than expected but the end results were pleasing on silver and I hope that this shows...........

Many thanks to Neil for letting us complete the detail and also nice to work at a nice place with Jules for the day............:thumb:

Comment good or bad welcome as always...........


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Jules is fine dude :argie: :argie:

Car aint bad either from what i saw :thumb:

On a serious note though i wouldnt recommend lying wheels on a stone drive way mate, just incase.

Robbie


----------



## squashy1990 (Apr 14, 2009)

Looks awesome mate!


----------



## nudda (Oct 28, 2008)

dont ,,,,


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

I need to read this thread again, but...










at least she took her boots off fella :thumb:


----------



## samurl (Feb 9, 2009)

nudda said:


> dont ,,,,


Lol, some of these are getting a bit silly now, I can't imagine they haven't been taken on purpose just for the attention


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

I cant focus on the car at all, I have no idea if it even came out good or not


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

dsms said:


> I cant focus on the car at all, I have no idea if it even came out good or not


When you find out let me know :thumb:


----------



## sanchez89 (Feb 14, 2009)

not only teasing us with nice cars to work on, but also teasing us with nice girls to work with. shame on you. evil, evil man. :devil:


----------



## craig06typer (Oct 11, 2008)

Nice work, but jesus does your bird know your posting these pictures of her on the internet.......:lol:


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2009)

Fancy coming and cleaning the vivaro, just so I can have a perv on the lovely Jules....

Great work as usual.

Paul


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

samurl said:


> Lol, some of these are getting a bit silly now, I can't imagine they haven't been taken on purpose just for the attention


you're not complaining are you  ?


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Another superb detail and write-up!:thumb:

Awesome motor!:driver:


----------



## tfonseca (Jul 31, 2008)

Oh boy... when I start reading this thread I thought many pictures will be quoted :lol:

Nice work :thumb:


----------



## Fin2982 (Feb 20, 2009)

Kinda figured which pic/s would get commented on most :lol:


cracking word man
silver looking good after


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

looks good guys:thumb:


----------



## skii_bumm1 (May 30, 2009)

that's some nice work, and the car doesn't look bad either


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Nice write up  Car looks spot on :thumb:


----------



## rossdook (Aug 20, 2008)

Jesus Simon - u should've had the jealousy filter on this thread engaged!! lol

I thought LH was a blonde? Has she been at the bottle, or have u upgraded mate? Great job as we've come to expect from you. Hope you're doing well - I continue to be flat out busy and coincidentally have just spent the last week correcting a 911 Targa for a motor show! All the best mate :thumb:


----------



## Jody 4444 (Mar 12, 2009)

Top work as always :thumb:


----------



## nortonski (Jul 10, 2007)

Top work, you make a great team & I love the bodywork...lol I gotta say that I need to get a Jules :thumb:


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Nice work buddy.. you need to start putting not safe for work on your posts though!


----------



## HAWKEY_SKYLINE (Mar 23, 2008)

nice work mate and matette lol :thumb:

that has got to be the only porker i like never been a fan of any other tbh 

still dont get how you her to do most the work  you moving on to be a foreman ???? :lol::lol:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

great work Simon - and Jules


----------



## gj777 (Feb 16, 2008)

Top class work. I'm going to send this thread to my colleagues at work on Monday morning to let them see what "*attention to detail*" means.  :lol:

What a monster of a car and it now looks stunning! :thumb:


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

Blimey Charley :buffer:


----------



## shredder1uk (Oct 5, 2008)

Wheres the car in this pic


----------



## dw0510 (Oct 22, 2006)

What car was it?


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Valet Magic said:


> On a serious note though i wouldnt recommend lying wheels on a stone drive way mate, just incase.
> 
> Robbie


I think I saw that the wheel was on a foam mat?


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

very nice and excellent write up!........can't imagine why


----------



## VWDriver (Mar 5, 2009)

Car looks great,... jules looks better...! 
Great post.. !

and as for any people questioning the method/position whilst cleaning the inside of the car...... Shuhhhhhh ! :lol:


----------



## gj777 (Feb 16, 2008)

VWDriver said:


> and as for any people questioning the method/position whilst cleaning the inside of the car...... Shuhhhhhh ! :lol:


:thumb: :lol:


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

excellent camera skills Mr Baker that really show off the cracking bodywork there, those curves look damn sexy in the sunshine:thumb: A suggestion to improve your posts tho: less pictures of you and more of Jules please because to quote DaveKG "she adds a lovely subtle nuance"


----------



## marq.fcb (Jul 5, 2009)

very nice detailing


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Great work Si.................:thumb::thumb:

Another spot on write up...............


----------



## Rizzo (Jan 22, 2009)

Thankyou  lol

and very gd work mate.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Looks good mate, as always!

I will be the first to have a dig about the flip flops eh? 

Nice turnaround, and nice to see you have been promoted to gaffer.... 

:thumb:


----------



## toddy2 (Jul 21, 2009)

Nice work! I also liked your trollley jack, what is it and where did you get?

Cheers,


----------



## MrLOL (Feb 23, 2007)

toddy2 said:


> Nice work! I also liked your trollley jack, what is it and where did you get?
> 
> Cheers,


there was a trolley jack in this thread ?

i hadnt noticed. Too busy looking elsewhere i think :thumb:

On a more serious note. Great job.


----------



## baseballlover1 (Sep 25, 2007)

haha I am legit laughing right now. 

Tell her I said good job . haha


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Sorry for the delayed comment's guys but I have been away all weekend, much appreciated and just to let you know Jules does read the responses......:thumb:



Valet Magic said:


> On a serious note though i wouldnt recommend lying wheels on a stone drive way mate, just incase.
> 
> Robbie


Thanks for the comment Robbie and as Mother Goose said they are laid on Costco floor matts........:thumb:



Jim W said:


> I need to read this thread again, but...
> 
> at least she took her boots off fella :thumb:


If and when you meet Jules Jim you will know how picky she is, she has a go at me for dirtying the floor matts when I move the car let alone have my flip flops on the seats.......:lol:



samurl said:


> Lol, some of these are getting a bit silly now, I can't imagine they haven't been taken on purpose just for the attention


Sorry if they offend you and I am happy to remove them but I see it as a little fun for Jules and I..........



craig06typer said:


> Nice work, but jesus does your bird know your posting these pictures of her on the internet.......:lol:


She does indeed mate and she encourages some of the shots, Jules used to do modelling back in the day so it's safe to say she likes the attention........:thumb:



Race Valeting said:


> Fancy coming and cleaning the vivaro, just so I can have a perv on the lovely Jules....
> 
> Great work as usual.
> 
> Paul


No problem Paul, would that be me or just Jules........:lol:



rossdook said:


> Jesus Simon - u should've had the jealousy filter on this thread engaged!! lol
> 
> I thought LH was a blonde? Has she been at the bottle, or have u upgraded mate? Great job as we've come to expect from you. Hope you're doing well - I continue to be flat out busy and coincidentally have just spent the last week correcting a 911 Targa for a motor show! All the best mate :thumb:


LH was blonde mate and she is long gone, Detailing Buddy now and things have changed.........:thumb:

Always good to hear your busy mate and I looke forward to reading the 911 Targa write-up.......:thumb:



HAWKEY_SKYLINE said:


> nice work mate and matette lol :thumb:
> 
> that has got to be the only porker i like never been a fan of any other tbh
> 
> still dont get how you her to do most the work  you moving on to be a foreman ???? :lol::lol:


Jules likes to be in the shots mate, she also likes doing the work, she doesn't like standing around watching so we take it in turns on most jobs........:thumb:



gj777 said:


> Top class work. I'm going to send this thread to my colleagues at work on Monday morning to let them see what "*attention to detail*" means.  :lol:
> 
> What a monster of a car and it now looks stunning! :thumb:


Interesting thought that mate, don't reckon I would get away with sending this thread around work.........:doublesho



Deanoecosse said:


> excellent camera skills Mr Baker that really show off the cracking bodywork there, those curves look damn sexy in the sunshine:thumb: A suggestion to improve your posts tho: less pictures of you and more of Jules please because to quote DaveKG "she adds a lovely subtle nuance"


Glad you like the finish on the 996 mate........:lol:

Where has DaveKG said that then as he hasn't posted in this thread......



The Cueball said:


> Looks good mate, as always!
> 
> I will be the first to have a dig about the flip flops eh?
> 
> ...


You can comment on the flip-flops mate but they will still remain on my feet for most details to come...........always the gaffer, well sometimes depending on how bossy Jules is.........:lol:



toddy2 said:


> Nice work! I also liked your trollley jack, what is it and where did you get?
> 
> Cheers,


Get yourself down to Costco mate, best investment I have made all yeah......:thumb:


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Great work as normal, and nice to see your lovely lady getting more and more involved!

You will just be taking the photos soon!

Your loving the Zaino then?

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

PaulN said:


> Great work as normal, and nice to see your lovely lady getting more and more involved!
> 
> You will just be taking the photos soon!
> 
> ...


Nah, I will always be doing something........:lol:

I do like Zaino and I just think it's so easy to use, I am a big fan of the Z6 and Z8 used with Z2 and I am looking forward to bringing some more Zaino items back from the USA when I fly out this Sunday.......


----------



## Select Detailing (Feb 19, 2009)

Really nice work on the Car,

But being honest, bit sad of the raunchy pics of detailing a car. Kind of spoils what we do, by having loads of comments. I would try a porn site for that side of work.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Select Detailing said:


> Really nice work on the Car,
> 
> But being honest, bit sad of the raunchy pics of detailing a car. Kind of spoils what we do, by having loads of comments. I would try a porn site for that side of work.


Thanks for the feedback and I take on board your comments. I only see one picture as being too much and certianly not worthy of a 'porn site'.......

I am by no means trying to de-grade 'detailing' and I am sorry if this offends anyone.......


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Select Detailing said:


> Really nice work on the Car,
> 
> But being honest, bit sad of the raunchy pics of detailing a car. Kind of spoils what we do, by having loads of comments. I would try a porn site for that side of work.


Come on......you must have a really poor s£x life if you class any of those photos as raunchy!!!! 

You can see lot's worse walking down the street......

:lol::lol::lol:

It's only a bit of fun...and I think Baker is just boasting that he has a g/f that likes detailing....

I sometimes think by the way lot's of women get pounced on in here LOTS of guys on here don't have g/fs, wifes etc etc...

:thumb:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

There's no getting away from the fact that Jules is hot! (and probably viewed as all the more so by the fact that she's into detailing ), and providing pictures aren't posted regularly purely for the titilation factor (first time I've used that word on here lol!) then there's no harm in it :thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Viper said:


> There's no getting away from the fact that Jules is hot! (and probably viewed as all the more so by the fact that she's into detailing ), and providing pictures aren't posted regularly purely for the titilation factor (first time I've used that word on here lol!) then there's no harm in it :thumb:


Thanks for the moderator feedback......:thumb:

The one photo I took was only for a laugh, nothing more with the complete consent of Jules, who if you met her is a very 'laughable' person......

I'm not doing this on all my details, it was a funny situation with the roll cage and her cleaning the behind it, like I said I am not on here to offend people and will be a little more careful on the content in the future........:0

Apologies in advance to anyone who views my threads as offensive or away from detailing.....


----------



## MattOz (May 15, 2007)

Great detail and great pics IMHO. Can't believe some people are being so anoraky about it. Keep up the good work fella......... and Jules, of course 

Matt


----------



## ade33 (Jun 4, 2008)

Baker21 said:


> Apologies in advance to anyone who views my threads as offensive or away from detailing.....


Don't see you've got anything to apologise for mate, the pics don't detract from the great work being done, just looks like you guys were having a laugh at the same time so good on you. Personally I think it's a nice change to see some showroom posts with an element of fun. If you enjoy what you do then just keep doing it - I can't imagine you'll get many complaints. :thumb:

Nice job too, and what a motor! :wave:


----------



## Wardy (Jan 16, 2006)

Good work as ever squire :thumb:

How do you find the Porsche paint? Might be involved in a 997 detail soon so starting to weigh up options. Is it quite like VAG paint in makeup, clearcoat design etc?

Steve


----------



## G3 Matt (Mar 29, 2007)

Another good write up.

I wish that certain folks would lighten up on the pics as well.... Isnt it supposed to be an informative and light hearted place to be?

:thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Wardy said:


> How do you find the Porsche paint? Might be involved in a 997 detail soon so starting to weigh up options. Is it quite like VAG paint in makeup, clearcoat design etc?
> 
> Steve


Get ready for some VAG+ paintwork, sometimes it's easy to work with and other's it can be a right PITA but working throughh the combo's of pads and polishes always yield good results........:thumb:

If I were you I would invest in some Megs 105 and 205 as I am having some really good results with both polishes of late.......:thumb:


----------



## kevj81 (Jan 7, 2008)

Great work and write up as usual Baker,

Having a right laugh at the responses about Jules!!:lol:

Look forward to your next detail:thumb:


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

some nice pics there


----------



## samurl (Feb 9, 2009)

Jim W said:


> you're not complaining are you  ?


Of course not!  I've seen far better IRL though, it's not much to go OTT over


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Yet another great job Simon. Some really nice photographs, some of the car too.

Keep 'em coming!!

:thumb:


----------



## VWDriver (Mar 5, 2009)

Select Detailing said:


> Really nice work on the Car,
> 
> But being honest, bit sad of the raunchy pics of detailing a car. Kind of spoils what we do, by having loads of comments. I would try a porn site for that side of work.


ah come on its just a bit of fun,.. its not like there doing a half arsed job on the car and taking loads of pics.. the car is top spec and looks smashing as always after they work on it.. whats the harm in a few pic's for a bit of fun along the way.. plus theres far more pictures and detail on what hard work is being done on the car..

in my opinion i think its great there putting a bit of fun into it.. and there work is top class... ! i certainly would let them detail my car any day.. understandably if your busy baker i dont mind if its just jules that wants to do it.. :lol:

top work man !..


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Another awesome detail mate! :thumb:

Could Jules detail my car sometime?! lol


----------



## InSPiRE (Jun 5, 2007)

Always enjoy reading your write ups and pictures. Great work there on the car!

Is Jules already registered at DW?


----------



## po-low (May 24, 2009)

Great job on the car and a great write up too.

Its good to see that your other half is into detailing as much as you are, you're a very lucky man.

As for the pics, i dont think they're raunchy in any sense, i believe they are just showing that the two of you are having a bit of a laugh and joke along with completing a great job.

Once again, Well Done to the two of you. :thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

MatrixGuy said:


> Could Jules detail my car sometime?! lol


I am sure she could mate but we work as a team..........:lol:



InSPiRE said:


> Is Jules already registered at DW?


No mate but I keep her up to date with your responses, I have suggested she should register.........


----------



## Select Detailing (Feb 19, 2009)

Firstly Baker21,

Really not knocking the work on the car in any way or form. Looks truly stunning, and the write up is also excellent and a pleasure to read.

*Secondly*

Jules is a cracker and like many of the guys on here would second that, also its great that a girl is in to detailing and no doubt I bet she could show a few of the members a thing or to( that is on detailing for the guys that think with whats below)

But for me and I do have a life to those that ask, you have turned out a top notch detail on a really nice car, and not all members would ever be lucky to work on such a car, but Jules does not need to add glamour to what you have done together.

I am far from complaining, but your work deserves to be seen for being good without the glamour.
Apart from that, I would hate to see my other half spoken about in a way that would rile me, as i would end up on a mission no doubt.

Look forward to reading more of your write ups.

Keep up the good work.

Regards

Gareth


----------



## WyattEarp (Mar 9, 2008)

very nice


----------



## adam87 (Dec 11, 2008)

so what car were you doing again???

:lol:

i love you :argie:


Great work to...


----------



## Rasher (Mar 6, 2006)

cracking job


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Great work as always mate.:thumb: I have to admit the wheel pics scared me though, half on and half off the protection


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Select Detailing said:


> Firstly Baker21,
> 
> Really not knocking the work on the car in any way or form. Looks truly stunning, and the write up is also excellent and a pleasure to read.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the feedback Gareth and I take on board all your points made.......:thumb:

Don't intend to change too much about the setup that Jules and I have but will be more aware of how some people feel about it I guess..........



Planet Man said:


> Great work as always mate.:thumb: I have to admit the wheel pics scared me though, half on and half off the protection


Many thanks and the wheels were nice and safe, no worries........:thumb:


----------



## Planet Admin (Jul 11, 2009)

Great work on a stunnin car.
Good photos too mate.:thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

I dont care what anyone says this car  is well worth the BUMp :lol:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

*MAGIC* said:


> I dont care what anyone says this car  is well worth the BUMp :lol:


Holy thread revival :doublesho

You like the GT3 or something Robbie


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Baker21 said:


> Holy thread revival :doublesho
> 
> You like the GT3 or something Robbie


Yeah :argie: :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

nowt to do with Jules, Si. Robbie loves a man in flip-flops


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

-Kev- said:


> nowt to do with Jules, Si. Robbie loves a man in flip-flops


The flip flop detailer :thumb:


----------



## moshinho (Nov 4, 2009)

Top work as always mate.


----------



## Magicdet (Jan 28, 2011)

What did you use to take the wheels off of the GT3?


----------



## AlexTsinos (Oct 10, 2010)

amazing job, well done


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

-Kev- said:


> nowt to do with Jules, Si. Robbie loves a man in flip-flops


I bet he does..............



*MAGIC* said:


> The flip flop detailer :thumb:


To be fair I am looking forward to the warmer climates for detailing, shorts and flip-flops will be back out, must be nice to have a warm unit like your new one Robbie.............:wave:



Magicdet said:


> What did you use to take the wheels off of the GT3?


Sorry mate, not sure I understand your question? Just the usual jack, breaker bar and torque wrench to re-fit the wheels............


----------



## bexiga (Nov 19, 2010)

Wow, I have never seen a women detail a car like Jules, thumbs up girl. My wife helps me clean our cars, but never to that extent. Car looks absolutely awesome. One question though, did you apply 2 coats of Z2 with Zaino ZFX? It sounds like you applied z2 without it? I thought Z2 could not be layerd unless used with ZFX, if ZFX is not use, one is suppose to wait 12 hrs inbetween coats ? Great job to the both of you.


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Hello Jules! :lol:

So when is the car getting cleaned? Since this is a detailing forum.....anyone know? :lol:


----------



## sim L (Jan 3, 2010)

Old skool!!
But yeah, great write up, great work and a great thread in general. :thumb:


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

Missed this first time around, great work, and don't listen to the naysayers


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

bexiga said:


> Wow, I have never seen a women detail a car like Jules, thumbs up girl. My wife helps me clean our cars, but never to that extent. Car looks absolutely awesome. One question though, did you apply 2 coats of Z2 with Zaino ZFX? It sounds like you applied z2 without it? I thought Z2 could not be layerd unless used with ZFX, if ZFX is not use, one is suppose to wait 12 hrs inbetween coats ? Great job to the both of you.


You need to check out my details more regular mate.........:thumb:

Like with many things it's good to try different methods and we don't all stick to the rules, in this instance ZFX was not used and they layered fine, have been doing this for a long time now on many different motors with no issues..........



Leodhasach said:


> Missed this first time around, great work, and don't listen to the naysayers


:thumb:


----------



## bexiga (Nov 19, 2010)

I'll have to try it for myself then. Thanks:thumb:


----------

